# Trailer Weights?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

car ? umm probably not.
But I had a CM bumper pull steel frame, steel skin, wood floor, Horses head went all the way forward, on the side under the horses head was a cross wise tack area. Empty weight on a certified scale was 2860. Ann all aluminum BP will run about 2k empty. Cars generally dont have the rear suspension for towing much.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

My dad has a truck .


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Bump. :-|


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

You may need to sacrifice the bells and whistles. My float is 980kg, no tack box etc, just space for 2 horses. 

My car is rated to tow 1600kg so it tows one horse happily.

My float is standard size none of this fancy extended stuff. 

Steel sheeting, hardwood and rubber floor.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've seen anywhere from 2500 to 3500 lb for typical 2 horse trailers with tack rooms.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thx! How bout one made from aluminum?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I answered that in my original post. many trailer mfg's have pdf files that list the specs.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Most all aluminum ones I've seen have been at least 2500 lb, but there are some that are lighter.

The lightest I've seen is Brenderup, which has a fiberglass shell IIRC. They have a two horse that's only 1550 lb. They don't sell them new in the states anymore, but you can still find them used.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our 2 horse BP stock/combo steel trailer weighs 2200 lbs empty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you everybody! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

All depends on the brand, type, make, options, etc.
Your trailer should have a sticker on it. Check the GVWR and compare it to the vehicles towing capacity.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

@WSArabians: I am in the process of searching for trailers on craigslist. I wanted to know how much trailers weigh to see if i can make doing pony club a reality with the resources i have. If we look at any soon, I'll make sure to find out weights.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your basic two horse with steel weighs about 1800 lbs. My 16' steel checks in at 2800 lbs. The tow vehicle should have a hitch rated at 5000lbs which give a good safety margin. The hitch on a bumper will tow a light boat trailer and boat fairly safely but not a horse and horse trailer. For one trip we used a small 6 cylinder pickup to pull the small horse trailer and a 750lb horse. The truck started to lug on one long hill so the driver put it in 4 wheel drive which gave us extra pulling power. Man did we go thro gas!


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

i would just use the trailer for light use no more than 10 mile drives for pony club events, if that helps at all.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I have an Eclipse aluminum 2-horse bumper pull with tack room - it is listed at 3,200 lbs on the title. I use my Ford F150 5.4L V8 to pull it -- tow capacity on that truck is around 9-10k max...but I have always heard that you should really not go above 75% max capacity as a good rule of thumb when towing.

Also take into account the wheel axle ratio in addition to max tow capacity and the hitch rating mentioned above...Understanding Axle Ratios | Pro Pickup
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

thanks for the article. gave me more to think about ;-)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

You're welcome!  I researched a ton before I purchased my truck and trailer to make sure I would be trailering safely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

How much do you suppose a 14' stock trailer weighs?
I found one and craigslist and have been doing a lot of research on them and it may be a good choice!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Is it steel I assume? I would guess 3-4k maybe? But that's a total stab in the dark! Maybe someone on here who owns one can chime in!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Email and ask them. Generally there is a sticker somewhere on the trailer that tells you the empty weight and max load weight (at least mine does). If you find one that you like, you can usually take it to the Semi scales that they have on the highway. I heard some are free to weigh and some will charge a small fee. My Boyfriend went there to weigh his race car. 



ponyluver420 said:


> How much do you suppose a 14' stock trailer weighs?
> I found one and craigslist and have been doing a lot of research on them and it may be a good choice!


----------

